# Tinkerbell is hoping to find her forever home



## Chloes mom (Jul 24, 2012)

Tinkerbelle




LOCATED IN RACINE, WISCONSIN: My Name is Tinkerbelle. I am 5 years old and weigh about 6 pounds. I like dogs of any size; my BFF is an English Mastiff. I am lucky enough to spend lots of time at the Woofdorf Astoria, a very classy foster home. I like to spend most of my time with the big dogs. I don’t mind cats either. However most of the cats I have met are bigger than me. Kids aren’t too bad either, but sometimes they make me nervous when they move too fast, so I just stop and watch them. My foster mom seems to think it’s a big deal when I potty outside. I mostly try to wait for her to take me out…but sometimes I use a potty pad. She doesn’t do a happy dance for that, though. I enjoy spending time being with you but don’t need to be held all day. I like to explore and do things on my own. I want you there, but need to see for myself. I love long car rides and being where ever you are. So far my foster mom has taken me on lots of adventures. We went to the hair salon, doggie happy hour and lots of different stores. Will you be my family and take me on new adventures? I have been spayed and am current on all my shots. I also have a microchip. Please call Mary at 262-800-3323.


----------



## Trisha (Aug 8, 2014)

Tinkerbelle is such a cutie and sounds like she would make an awesome companion for someone!
I have to say, I'm a little jealous of her first class life style! Woofdorf Astoria, hair salon, shopping & doggie happy hour! Sounds like someone loved her very much and took great care of her! Hope she finds a forever home real soon!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

What a sweet picture of her laying her head on the big man.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I hope that little Angel finds her forever home soon. She's adorable!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Love her. Hoping members here who are looking for a beautiful little girl will think about adopting her. :wub::wub: Does she have to be adopted in WI?


----------



## linfran (Jun 24, 2007)

So sweet, but so faraway!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Awww she's adorable:wub: I wonder if they adopt out of state


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Snowbody said:


> Love her. Hoping members here who are looking for a beautiful little girl will think about adopting her. :wub::wub: Does she have to be adopted in WI?





linfran said:


> So sweet, but so faraway!





Matilda's mommy said:


> Awww she's adorable:wub: I wonder if they adopt out of state


Out of state applications are considered, if NMR can find a partner in the area to do the home visit and if the new pet parent can come at least part way to pick up the fluff! Don't let distance stop you from trying to help one of these fluffs!


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

Adorable Little One. Hope you find your forever home real soon :heart:


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

So cute! I hope someone special adopts her...what do you think Paula???


----------



## jbh06751 (May 16, 2014)

How I wish she could come to Connecticut. I would adopt her in a second.


----------

